# Please read this! Zinc related



## Maria S. (Jan 5, 2016)

I've been reading for a long time this forum, but I never wrote something, because nothing worked for me. But these days, the changes are so drastic that I need to write them down, because my case might be similar to someone else. A little background, I have ibs-d for 13 years. The doctors I visited said that ibs is caused by stress and that I should reduce my anxiety. They had never told me anything about diet, either you believe it or not. So I was consuming all the wrong stuff, and that is, everything that is healthy for other people but not for us(cereals, foods with insoluble fiber etc). After a lot of searching and after reading this forum, I changed my diet completely and started the fodmap diet. I also started taking probiotics vsl 3. Although they didn't stop diarrhea, they certainly reduced the bloating. Additionaly, I started taking L-Glutamine. L-Glutamine had a major change in my psychology ( like a natural anti-depressant), but not in diarrhea. Now something that is extremely important. I had general blood tests done every year that appeared fine. But I felt constantly tired and sleepy. So I decided to take specific blood tests to see if I had deficiency in vitamins and minerals. Well, I had deficiency or I was at the edge of deficiency in every single vitamin and mineral, although the general blood tests appeared normal and although I was eating all the proper things. I should say that I don't work for some months now, so I had "normal' diarrhea and not three-four times a day. That means that when I was working and I was visiting toilet at least three times every single day, I certainly must have had even more deficiency and that is why I felt constantly the urge to sleep. After the tests, I started multivitamins and iron. They changed my level of energy, but not diarrhea. I then started taking zinc, after reading here that it helped some people. I can't even describe you how I feel. For the first time after years, my stools are firm. And I can say I 've become slightly constipated, which for me is a dream come true. I know it is really soon to get my hopes up, but I had to write this, because it is the first thing after so many that I 've tried, that had a major difference. The recommended daily intake of zinc is 15 mg. My supplement has 22 mg of zinc, but I guess it is fine, since our body can't absorb fully the supplements. Either way i will be checking my levels of copper, because if you take high dosage of zinc, (though I don't think I take a high dosage),it might affect copper. So please, if nothing else worked for you, get informed about zinc. It might work. I'm taking zinc piccolinate and not zinc gluconate, because piccolinate is more easily absorbed. I suggest every single one of you to have blood tests for vitamin and mineral deficiency. In our case of ibs-d, the vitamins are not properly absorbed because of the diarrhea, even if you eat everything that you should. So even if the vitamins don't treat you, they will certainly help you. I will get you updated, to inform you if the results of zinc remain the same.

Quick Update: I checked my levels of copper and I started supplements of copper too, because zinc lowered the copper, so it seems that is fully absorbed. Iron supplement also increased my iron levels. The multivitamins were not highly absorbed, so I suppose that supplements that aim in one specific vitamin/mineral are much better. The results of zinc are still very good. I will post update when some time passes, I just had to warn about the copper! It's inevitable as it seems, that if you take zinc you have to take copper too!

Update: It has passed quite some time, so I thought I should update! I have reached the point that the foods don't affect me anymore. By that, I mean that I don't run to the toilet due to the foods, which is a huge step for me! I stick to the diet that I have found for myself that it works and avoid unsafe foods, but when I choose to eat once a week unsafe foods, I don't run to toilet. So basically now I feel the urge to go to toilet, only when I feel anxiety, but even these visits to the toilet have been reduced. There are also days that I might not go to toilet at all! As for the supplements, I am now taking zinc and vitamin d3, twice a week, iron during my period and glutamine everyday as always. I tried not taking zinc for two weeks and the results were the same, so I guess that my general situation has improved! My stools are not as firm as they were the days after I started zinc, but they are still a lot firmer that the loose stools I always had. So yes! The only thing that remains for me is solving the anxiety thing, but I guess I am already more relieved by my situation now! Maybe I will write in a different post my diet!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Good post. Keep us updated.

I am against multivitamins. And iron supps can be really problematic for those with digestive problems. It seems that the "bad bugs" in our guts can use the iron.


----------



## Maria S. (Jan 5, 2016)

well, you are right that iron can stimulate the growth of bacteria, but on the other hand iron is very important and anemia is far worse. I was near anemia, so supplementing myself with iron was a one way option. In past I had some incidents with vertigo, that as it seems right now, must have had as cause the iron deficiency, while doctors thought it was because of my labyrinth. I found an article that is very interesting about anemia relation to gut bacteria. These are some interesting quotes "We know from recent studies that anemic individuals have different gut bacteria than people who consume sufficient iron,".Anemia is associated with more harmful bacteria - bacteria that can cause potentially dangerous illnesses not necessarily related to anemia. Upsetting the microbial balance in the intestines and bowel "can cause diarrhea and other illnesses,""It could be that nutrition is affecting the bacterial community, or conversely, that an abnormal bacterial community is one contributing cause of anemia," this is the link----> http://www.med.wisc.edu/news-events/study-will-explore-anemias-ties-to-gut-microbes/32846

I should also state that I am eating enough meat, because it is the only thing that doesn't hurt my stomach or my gut, contrary to the vegetables that give me a really hard time. So the iron deficiency was just something surprising in my case. I strongly believe that if a person is healthy doesn't need supplements, because he can take all the nutrients from the food. But in the case of diarrhea, it seems that the body doesn't have the proper time to absorb the vitamins. I am not against multivitamins like you are, but from my experience I found out that they don't work as well as the supplements that contain only one mineral or vitamin.


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

Well, I remember some time ago, accidentally finding out about B12 deficiency, for which I took some supplements for a small period.

It seems to me like your advice for specific blood tests for deficiency in vitamins and minerals is pretty solid and I'm going to follow it and see what I find out.

Thanks for the info !


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I recommend liver for iron.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Blackstrap molasses for iron! Buy the unsulphured kind. I've never had iron deficiency anemia but my ferrantin levels were 20 (low is 15 and under) the molasses brought it up to 31 in less than a month. I also add a beet to my morning juice everyday so maybe that also helped. I don't really eat red meat ever so I get my iron mostly from plants and well the blackstrap molasses!


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

yes molasses and cup of tomato juice would work too. Root veg also have iron like jimca, potatoes, tarro root, and beet. Best eaten at night 6:30 ish.

Remember also iron and vitamin C work together and also zinc and vitamin A work together.


----------



## Maria S. (Jan 5, 2016)

thank you all for the answers about iron! I have already added liver to my diet, because it is very healthy. Thank you also for the combinations!I already knew them, but they might be helpful for other people with similar problem. About molasses, the truth is I try to avoid sugar as much as I can, because I suspect I have fructose malabsorption (honey is one of my biggest triggers). In molasses, fructose is higher that glucose, so I think that might be a problem for me. If my situation gets stable, I think I might give it a try, because it seems to be very healthy, but at the moment I am a bit scared, because I am free from diarrhea for so many days thanks to zinc







. I have a hard time to believe it even now! could it be that simple?I just hope!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I had my liver biopsied because other tests suggested that I may have a rare copper disorder (wilson's disease) that it is treated with zinc. Unfortunately, they did the wrong tests on the biopsy so now I don't know whether I have Wilson's or not.

Now I suspect that my actual problem is a fungal overgrowth and I have to avoid sugars (fructose, lactose, sucrose ...) like the plague.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Bc I was so scared of vitamin deficiencies for so long I know a lot of vitamin/mineral deficiency symptoms and zinc deficiency causes diarrhea so yes that might be of help if you had a deficiency. Glad you're doing better!


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh and yes be sure to supplement with copper!you don't want a copper deficiency!


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

Low fodmap diet is like the low nutrtion diet in my opinion. Other than avoiding the worst offenders on the diet like garlic, onions, brocolli, cabbage, beans, it is just going to end up causing you a deficiency in everything, worse than what IBS-D already does on its own. I juice everyday as well as take a mulitvitamin, Zinc 50mg, 10-13 grams of L-Glutamine, and add liquid chlorophyll and tons of ground flax into each of my juice drinks. Liquid chlorophyll is a great source of copper to replenish that which the Zinc depletes, in addition to having its own beneifts. Total liquid diet along with digestive enzymes puts food in its simplest form to MAXIMIZE the amount of nutrition you will be able to absorb from it. The digestive enzymes will make it so your gut has to do the least amount of work possible. Eat to survive, not for pleasure. Find pleasure in other areas of life, besides eating.

Prior to starting this routine, and juicing in particular, I was sick as a dog. My body would struggle for months to fight off a single cold. After this diet, the next cold I got only lasted 2 days, despite the same bug taking my mother a month to fight off. I fought off molluscum contagium which my body had not been able to beat in 3.5 years, it was gone within a month, that is how super charged my immune system and functioning was despite having a total compromised digestive system.


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

Maria S. said:


> well, you are right that iron can stimulate the growth of bacteria, but on the other hand iron is very important and anemia is far worse. I was near anemia, so supplementing myself with iron was a one way option. In past I had some incidents with vertigo, that as it seems right now, must have had as cause the iron deficiency, while doctors thought it was because of my labyrinth. I found an article that is very interesting about anemia relation to gut bacteria. These are some interesting quotes "We know from recent studies that anemic individuals have different gut bacteria than people who consume sufficient iron,".Anemia is associated with more harmful bacteria - bacteria that can cause potentially dangerous illnesses not necessarily related to anemia. Upsetting the microbial balance in the intestines and bowel "can cause diarrhea and other illnesses,""It could be that nutrition is affecting the bacterial community, or conversely, that an abnormal bacterial community is one contributing cause of anemia," this is the link----> http://www.med.wisc.edu/news-events/study-will-explore-anemias-ties-to-gut-microbes/32846
> 
> I should also state that I am eating enough meat, because it is the only thing that doesn't hurt my stomach or my gut, contrary to the vegetables that give me a really hard time. So the iron deficiency was just something surprising in my case. I strongly believe that if a person is healthy doesn't need supplements, because he can take all the nutrients from the food. But in the case of diarrhea, it seems that the body doesn't have the proper time to absorb the vitamins. I am not against multivitamins like you are, but from my experience I found out that they don't work as well as the supplements that contain only one mineral or vitamin.


Don't eat vegetables, juice them instead.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

fiber is destroyed when juicing, be careful with that. Top priority may be the pancreas health because saliva is related to the pancreas. The saliva when you eat breaks down all food to its atomic elements so you as soul can deal with food and then move on to other things in life. Drink your solids and chew your liquids.

More rules to live by:

Confucius: A little of anything is medicine for the system, too much is toxic

Solomon: There is a time, a place, a season for everything

Live to eat in order to get sick.

Live to eat in order not to get sick.

Live to eat in order to live not to eat.


----------



## Maria S. (Jan 5, 2016)

Noca said:


> Low fodmap diet is like the low nutrtion diet in my opinion. Other than avoiding the worst offenders on the diet like garlic, onions, brocolli, cabbage, beans, it is just going to end up causing you a deficiency in everything, worse than what IBS-D already does on its own. I juice everyday as well as take a mulitvitamin, Zinc 50mg, 10-13 grams of L-Glutamine, and add liquid chlorophyll and tons of ground flax into each of my juice drinks. Liquid chlorophyll is a great source of copper to replenish that which the Zinc depletes, in addition to having its own beneifts. Total liquid diet along with digestive enzymes puts food in its simplest form to MAXIMIZE the amount of nutrition you will be able to absorb from it. The digestive enzymes will make it so your gut has to do the least amount of work possible. Eat to survive, not for pleasure. Find pleasure in other areas of life, besides eating.
> 
> Prior to starting this routine, and juicing in particular, I was sick as a dog. My body would struggle for months to fight off a single cold. After this diet, the next cold I got only lasted 2 days, despite the same bug taking my mother a month to fight off. I fought off molluscum contagium which my body had not been able to beat in 3.5 years, it was gone within a month, that is how super charged my immune system and functioning was despite having a total compromised digestive system.


despite the fact that you are right, about the low nutrients that someone can take from fodmap diet, I should state that probably I had deficiency even when I was eating everything and I believe this, because I was constantly sleepy and tired!and I really do mean I ate seriously everything. Because I thought that my only trigger was anxiety and doctors insisted on anxiety, without informing me about diets. I started examining which foods caused me problem and I eliminated them. Then I came across fodmap diet and I saw that the list of safe foods were exactly the foods that I had noticed that they didn't cause me problem. Personally I believe fodmap diet helped me more than when I was eating everything because I didn't run to toilet so frequently and in this way, my body had at least the time to absorb something. What I believe is optimal, is to bring your gut in a good state and then slowly insert into the diet, some foods that aren't big triggers but are healthy. I'm really interested that juicing of vegetables doesn't cause you problem. Were the vegetables a trigger to you too, before starting juicing? I thought that juicing would give me the same problems.


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

Maria S. said:


> despite the fact that you are right, about the low nutrients that someone can take from fodmap diet, I should state that probably I had deficiency even when I was eating everything and I believe this, because I was constantly sleepy and tired!and I really do mean I ate seriously everything. Because I thought that my only trigger was anxiety and doctors insisted on anxiety, without informing me about diets. I started examining which foods caused me problem and I eliminated them. Then I came across fodmap diet and I saw that the list of safe foods were exactly the foods that I had noticed that they didn't cause me problem. Personally I believe fodmap diet helped me more than when I was eating everything because I didn't run to toilet so frequently and in this way, my body had at least the time to absorb something. What I believe is optimal, is to bring your gut in a good state and then slowly insert into the diet, some foods that aren't big triggers but are healthy. I'm really interested that juicing of vegetables doesn't cause you problem. Were the vegetables a trigger to you too, before starting juicing? I thought that juicing would give me the same problems.


Originally I couldn't tolerate like 125mls of homemade juice without having diarrhea. I needed to add ground flax and psyllium and some immodium at first. Now I can drink 500ml per glass, total of 1L a day and it doesn't bother me at all. It took about a month and a half for my body to get used to it. If I were to juice onions though, it would still bother me.

I find juicing beets, apples, parsley, spinach, and carrots to be easily digestable in juice form for me, even though beets and apple are high fodmaps.

Juicing doesn't remove ALL the fibre, but it removes most of it. No problem though, because you can easily supplement fibre back in in the form of ground flax stirred directly into the juice. I find 1/2 cup of ground flax per 500ml of juice to work good for me. If I need, I take a spoonful of psyllium husk and wash it down with the juice. I consume over 90 grams of a fibre a day from all the ground flax I eat now so low fibre is certainly not a problem for me, even though all my meals are liquid.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Juicing shouldn't really give you a problem bc it has no fiber so the nutrients are readily available for your body to absorb! I juice 14-16oz every morning. I mostly juice veggies and only 1 fruit in my juice (a red apple). It's so good! I add cilantro and lemon and ginger... tumeric and it always tastes amazing. ♡ There's a juicing calculator website and it helps to give you an idea of what vitamins and minerals you had in your juice!


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Btw I still eat veggies. My ibs isn't severe though. I have urgency in the mornings and pain only sometimes not everyday. And bc I am sick so I neeeeed all the nutrients I can get. So I still eat fruits and veggies. I get enough fiber actually more than enough with brown rice and beans too. I think a 100% liquid diet isn't healthy (just my personal opinion) I think the body would get used to not breaking down food and it would never get back to normal. I think some juicing is good for nutrition purposes though.


----------



## Maria S. (Jan 5, 2016)

Noca said:


> Originally I couldn't tolerate like 125mls of homemade juice without having diarrhea. I needed to add ground flax and psyllium and some immodium at first. Now I can drink 500ml per glass, total of 1L a day and it doesn't bother me at all. It took about a month and a half for my body to get used to it. If I were to juice onions though, it would still bother me.
> 
> I find juicing beets, apples, parsley, spinach, and carrots to be easily digestable in juice form for me, even though beets and apple are high fodmaps.
> 
> Juicing doesn't remove ALL the fibre, but it removes most of it. No problem though, because you can easily supplement fibre back in in the form of ground flax stirred directly into the juice. I find 1/2 cup of ground flax per 500ml of juice to work good for me. If I need, I take a spoonful of psyllium husk and wash it down with the juice. I consume over 90 grams of a fibre a day from all the ground flax I eat now so low fibre is certainly not a problem for me, even though all my meals are liquid.


I searched a bit about juicing!I find very helpful the fact that the most fiber gets lost, but at the same time someone must be careful and check the sugar content of the vegetables, through vegetable sugar content charts. Due to the fact that there is no fiber in the juice to slow the absorption of sugars, the sugars are quickly absorbed into the bloodstream and thus blood sugar increases. Take in consideration that beets are amongst the vegetables with high content of sugar, so they demand your attention. Anyway, in a general aspect Ι find that juicing of vegetables is indeed a really good solution, for those that have a hard time with vegetables, that are low in sugar. In this way, someone is able to take the nutrients of the food without the consequences. I would still stay away from juicing of fruits though, at least from a frequent consumption, due to the sugar. So thanks for the info about juicing and fiber! About apples, that you reffered, sometimes they don't cause me a problem either and of course I eat greek yogurt despite the fodmap list


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

Maria S. said:


> I searched a bit about juicing!I find very helpful the fact that the most fiber gets lost, but at the same time someone must be careful and check the sugar content of the vegetables, through vegetable sugar content charts. Due to the fact that there is no fiber in the juice to slow the absorption of sugars, the sugars are quickly absorbed into the bloodstream and thus blood sugar increases. Take in consideration that beets are amongst the vegetables with high content of sugar, so they demand your attention. Anyway, in a general aspect Ι find that juicing of vegetables is indeed a really good solution, for those that have a hard time with vegetables, that are low in sugar. In this way, someone is able to take the nutrients of the food without the consequences. I would still stay away from juicing of fruits though, at least from a frequent consumption, due to the sugar. So thanks for the info about juicing and fiber! About apples, that you reffered, sometimes they don't cause me a problem either and of course I eat greek yogurt despite the fodmap list


That is why you add ground flax back into the juice, it is a mix of soluble and insoluble fibre and will stop your blood sugar from spiking. Problem solved. Milk products on the FODMAP list can be ignored if you take lactase enzymes with them, they will no longer be an issue.


----------



## vanessa6801 (Apr 12, 2014)

Maria S. said:


> I've been reading for a long time this forum, but I never wrote something, because nothing worked for me. But these days, the changes are so drastic that I need to write them down, because my case might be similar to someone else. A little background, I have ibs-d for 13 years. The doctors I visited said that ibs is caused by stress and that I should reduce my anxiety. They had never told me anything about diet, either you believe it or not. So I was consuming all the wrong stuff, and that is, everything that is healthy for other people but not for us(cereals, foods with insoluble fiber etc). After a lot of searching and after reading this forum, I changed my diet completely and started the fodmap diet. I also started taking probiotics vsl 3. Although they didn't stop diarrhea, they certainly reduced the bloating. Additionaly, I started taking L-Glutamine. L-Glutamine had a major change in my psychology ( like a natural anti-depressant), but not in diarrhea. Now something that is extremely important. I had general blood tests done every year that appeared fine. But I felt constantly tired and sleepy. So I decided to take specific blood tests to see if I had deficiency in vitamins and minerals. Well, I had deficiency or I was at the edge of deficiency in every single vitamin and mineral, although the general blood tests appeared normal and although I was eating all the proper things. I should say that I don't work for some months now, so I had "normal' diarrhea and not three-four times a day. That means that when I was working and I was visiting toilet at least three times every single day, I certainly must have had even more deficiency and that is why I felt constantly the urge to sleep. After the tests, I started multivitamins and iron. They changed my level of energy, but not diarrhea. I then started taking zinc, after reading here that it helped some people. I can't even describe you how I feel. For the first time after years, my stools are firm. And I can say I 've become slightly constipated, which for me is a dream come true. I know it is really soon to get my hopes up, but I had to write this, because it is the first thing after so many that I 've tried, that had a major difference. The recommended daily intake of zinc is 15 mg. My supplement has 22 mg of zinc, but I guess it is fine, since our body can't absorb fully the supplements. Either way i will be checking my levels of copper, because if you take high dosage of zinc, (though I don't think I take a high dosage),it might affect copper. So please, if nothing else worked for you, get informed about zinc. It might work. I'm taking zinc piccolinate and not zinc gluconate, because piccolinate is more easily absorbed. I suggest every single one of you to have blood tests for vitamin and mineral deficiency. In our case of ibs-d, the vitamins are not properly absorbed because of the diarrhea, even if you eat everything that you should. So even if the vitamins don't treat you, they will certainly help you. I will get you updated, to inform you if the results of zinc remain the same.


Hi Maria,

thank you for sharing this. I'm glad something is working for you! I have IBS-D also. I tried taking zinc gluconate early last year, but didnt see any results. A few weeks ago I decided to give zinc another go, and surprisingly i saw positive results. My stools have gotten a lot firmer, and overall my BMs have gotten a lot healthier. However, I am beginning to get stomach cramps from taking zinc (i have a sensitive stomach due to IBS and i get stomach upset from a lot of supplements) so I am going to switch from taking zinc gluconate to zinc picolinate. As you said, this form of zinc is much better absorbed so hopefully i wont get cramps from taking this. I have just ordered this and it is the swanson brand, 22mg capsules.

So assuming, we both have zinc deficiencies, taking zinc should help with not just IBS but other symptoms too? Did zinc bring about any improvement in other symptoms such as fatigue? I've also been suffering from mild- moderate hair loss in the past few years and zinc deficiency can be a cause of hair loss so I'm hoping that zinc supplementation may help with that.

Are you currently still getting positive results from taking zinc?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Vanessa, I'd love to hear updates about your progress.


----------



## Maria S. (Jan 5, 2016)

vanessa6801 said:


> Hi Maria,
> 
> thank you for sharing this. I'm glad something is working for you! I have IBS-D also. I tried taking zinc gluconate early last year, but didnt see any results. A few weeks ago I decided to give zinc another go, and surprisingly i saw positive results. My stools have gotten a lot firmer, and overall my BMs have gotten a lot healthier. However, I am beginning to get stomach cramps from taking zinc (i have a sensitive stomach due to IBS and i get stomach upset from a lot of supplements) so I am going to switch from taking zinc gluconate to zinc picolinate. As you said, this form of zinc is much better absorbed so hopefully i wont get cramps from taking this. I have just ordered this and it is the swanson brand, 22mg capsules.
> 
> ...


Vanessa, I'm glad that zinc worked for you too! Thankfully I didn't have any stomach problems, I hope the ones you ordered now won't cause you any. I am taking the tablets of solgar. Yes I definitely have seen improvement in fatigue too, but I don't know if it is because of the iron or the zinc. I was able to see, that the difference in my bowel movements, started only when I started zinc, but my fatigue was changed with the iron too ( I had started iron one month before zinc). About the hair loss, I am positive you will see results with zinc! I was having mild but steady (during the whole year) hair loss too and I thought it was due to my stress. I suppose it was the zinc deficiency. Since I started it, my hair loss has minimized and I started even growing new hair. I have to warn you though, that you should also take a supplement of copper! I made an update in my post too! Even the 22mg of zinc lowered my levels of copper. So I started a supplement of copper too. I am still getting positive results from zinc, but I wait for the time to pass, to see if I can talk about a steady situation


----------



## seljo (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello can you tell me is this type of zinc ok to try?
Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/281888990066


----------



## ibsReturns (Jan 25, 2016)

good


----------



## Maria S. (Jan 5, 2016)

seljo said:


> Hello can you tell me is this type of zinc ok to try?
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/281888990066


I am a little bit confused about the amount of zinc that this product contains. On the package it says 75mg whereas in the decription says 15 mg, so I can't really tell you if it is okay or not. The reccomended daily consumption is 15 mg of zinc. If I hadn't deficiency I would stick to the 15 mg per day and not exceed this number. Sorry I can't offer you much of a help, but if it contains 75mg, I personally wouldn't buy it, because it seems to me that it is a lot of zinc to take per day. The only thing I can tell you, is that zinc picolinate is more easily absorbed. Before you buy any product, search for reviews from other costumers. In iherb there are many reviews for a lot of brands! Also, if you trust a specific brand then you should prefer it when buying products. I hope somebody else from here helps you more!


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Since we are on the topic of zinc... not sure how many know but there is a zinc product used in Japan for IBS. I had heard it was the most commonly prescribed product for IBS and acid reflux/gerd there.

I actually have a bottle I have not opened yet, and had intended to try it, but honestly since the zinc in Zicam slaughters my IBS I have been worried about zinc.

The product is called Pepzin. Here is a link http://www.amazon.com/Doctors-Best-PepZin-Veggie-120-Count/dp/B0035BYOSA


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Leo41 said:


> Since we are on the topic of zinc... not sure how many know but there is a zinc product used in Japan for IBS. I had heard it was the most commonly prescribed product for IBS and acid reflux/gerd there.
> 
> I actually have a bottle I have not opened yet, and had intended to try it, but honestly since the zinc in Zicam slaughters my IBS I have been worried about zinc.
> 
> The product is called Pepzin. Here is a link http://www.amazon.com/Doctors-Best-PepZin-Veggie-120-Count/dp/B0035BYOSA


Someone recommended pepzin for gastritis. I don't suffer gastritis so I haven't tried it.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.healthquestpodcast.com/030-natural-support-for-heartburn-and-stomach-distress-interview-with-dan-murray/


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

Dear all i am new comer, just diagnosed one month back. Due to severe emotional depression n axiety i think i developed ibs.. Sinc few months back i was having stool 1-2 times or 2-3 times after two three days gap.. I use to take small cheap pre probiotic RINIFOL,which use to giv relief fr few days than again stools starts 2-3 times,spcly aftr hvn lunch or dinner n aftr tea.. As i am weak n with depression i was worried about health so i started jim with creatin powder,aftr 1 mnth i left jim but cntinued powder..i developed infections n stools became diarrhea with swelling just below chest n central stomach n with low grade fewer. I visited gastro, he given me 10 days treatment RIFAXIMIN antibiotic n MEBENDAZOLE both 3 times, but my stomach swelling was continue almost 50% less n nw i dont hv fewer but litlle sweling occurs wen m tenz or in stress or somtime regular. MyCURRENT SCENARIO is i cant tolerate dairy or oily things, if i eat i feel discomfort litlle lik spasm or with little paste form stool. I get normal loose stools on veg diet, but aftr 3-4 days gap i get 2 times or 3 times stools that also if i eat dairy or oily.i hv no constipation. I AM now on CLASSICAL HOMOEPATHY treatment, i dont knw wat treatment Dr is giving but almost 20% relief i m feeling, littl relief in stool gaps,but i hv to control my diet on vegeterian or chicken n eggs..at night i only eat daal rice. I hv loose 3kg weight also.
SO PLEASE FRIEND SUGGEST ME WHAT KIND OF IBS I M IN?M I GOING RIGHT TREATMENT AS I BILIV IN HOMOEPATHY? M WORRIED ABOUT HW IT WIL GET CURED OR NOT N ABOUT MY WEIGHT.dr is saying aftr few mnths we will start dairy products in ur diet n u ll b ok.
PLEASE SUGGEST N HELP!JUST HOMOEPATHY IM TAKING WITH DIET CONTROL.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Though this thread is one year old but it bears a significant role in this modern society. Today's world is zinc deficiency world. I read it also in Dr. Hyman's protocol. In case of chronic diarrhea zinc deficiency must occur.
So I tried zinc picolinate 50 mg.it cures my diarrhea for fifteen days.after15 days I gave up it due to high dose. I tried 22 mg it didn't work.So I decide to take 50 mg (elemental) of zinc picolinate with 2mg of copper for two months. Is there any product containing zinc picolinate with copper? May it put any bad impact on my health? Will it lead to lower hemoglobin?
Kindly help me.

Thanks.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Anyone!!!


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

Zinc seems to cause bad flares for me. I tried some twice after reading this and both times I was very ill.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Lorelei, what amount of zinc have you taken ?I have taken 50mg(elemental) of zinc everyday for 15days first two days i also became ill with zinc. afterwards it shows good for me.
Thanks.


----------



## vanessa6801 (Apr 12, 2014)

Akn, you shouldnt be taking such high doses of zinc. Zinc toxicity will make you very ill. Lots of health sites will say things like 'zinc deficiency is an epidemic' 'iodine deficiency is prevalent in todays world' 'magnesium, and why you need it' etc. Personally, i would try supplements when there is no test to confirm whether or not i am deficient in that mineral/vitamin but i would only take a small dose and if i dont see results then i would stop taking it, rather than taking a high dose in the hopes of seeing results.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank you Vanessa for your reply and guidance about zinc picolinate.
I will check my zinc level then take it in necessary dosage.
What about your progress with zinc?

Thanks.


----------

